# Orange rainbow trout?!



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey all I was trout fishing Tuesday and I had a lot of luck I caught this in with the twenty others from this pond I was at... Any I'd Or do you know what may cause this?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Here it is...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd say albinism but its eye looks black. Albinism is complete lack of melanin. That may be some form of hypomelanism(or as streamstalker pointed out, a subspecies) I'm not sure. Do you have a better pic of its eye? 


Cool fish! Golden Rainbow! What does it mean!?!?!?1 OMG GOLDEN RAINBOW OMG!! WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!??!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Its a full on golden trout!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Plain old Go;den Trout. I have caught them in Pennsylvania as well as Ohio.
Years ago there were a bunch stocked into Punderson


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

They are called Palamino trout,Pa stocks a lot in the streams. They look like a rainbow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Palamino trout are rainbow trout, just a different color variation. However, I think everyone else is correct that this is a golden trout. If I understand, golden trout are created by crossing palaminos and regular rainbow trout. Because of the brighter colors, they typically stock goldens these days.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've caught them in a rainbow stocked pond years ago back home. Also, if you google images of actual golden trout, those fish look significantly different from what you caught, and what I used to catch back in the day. I'm no expert though...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

> Cool fish! Golden Rainbow! What does it mean!?!?!?1 OMG GOLDEN RAINBOW OMG!! WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!??!


This reference is priceless!!!


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Way back when I was in high school (early 70's) the DOW stocked them in the Mad River a couple of years. They quit doing it because they were fished out too quickly. They were too easy to see in that little stream.
I seem to recall that while they were called Goldens they were really rainbows with albinism traits but could be wrong on that.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Here ya go. I say definitely Palomino

http://blogs.wisconsinoutdoorfun.co...6/golden-trout-golden-rainbows-and-palominos/


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

According to the PA DNR, it would most likely be a golden since that&#8217;s what they stock.
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/images/pages/qa/fish/trout_golden.htm

I&#8217;m starting to think that the terms are somewhat regional. Similar to everyone around here calling warmouths and green sunfish &#8220;rock bass&#8221;.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks like the same one in the aquarium at the new cabelas.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Taste like chicken

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Couldn't remember the _palomino_ name before, but I remember catching those in PA when I was a kid. They can stick out like a sore thumb in a pool. That PA DNR link says they now stock golden rainbow.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

more like taste like cat chow....cant stand eating those grainy hatchery trout.


nastaaay



fredg53 said:


> Taste like chicken
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

streamstocker is correct, it is a golden RAINBOW trout, not a golden trout. Golden trout is a different species that are only found out west, I think only in California and they definitely look different than these stocked golden rainbows. 

From my understanding, one year(long time ago) an orange colored rainbow popped up in a hatchery in WV or somewhere(some genetic problem). They crossed that one fish with a regular rainbow and created the "golden rainbow" aka palomino trout which are now popular with hatcheries. Not 100% sure on the creation, but I think I am pretty sure this is right. Either that original fish was called a palomino, or the end result golden rainbows are still correctly called palominos, not sure. But I am sure the fish in the pic, and the ones like it stocked across the country are called golden rainbows. Not albinos or just golden trout(different species, not a type of rainbow). Whether it is correct to call them palominos, I'm not sure, but a lot of people do.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Golden rainbows and palominos are not 100% synonymous from what I understand. Its quite possible both were created by Monsanto.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> It looks like the same one in the aquarium at the new cabelas.


Tis

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ODNR used to stock those Golden Trout in Antrim Lake. Antrim is off 315 in Columbus. We'd catch them on mini-marshmellows. Now they stock Antrim w/Rainbows


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Last one I ate tasted like BONES.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Golden Rainbow Trout. Not a hybrid just a color variation. But not a Golden Trout which is a native subspecies of the rainbow out west. Palomino is what they call a lighter colored variation that comes from crossing Golden Rainbow with a normal Rainbow. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Lol fishinnick didnt see your post. Palominos are the last step. Sort of a copy of a copy, you start to loose color. 
You guys should look up the Golden Trout from Cali possibly of the coolest colored fresh water fish in the US.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Neat looking fish!


----------

